# NTN Bindings



## skiNEwhere (Dec 23, 2012)

To all the tele skiers, does anyone own, or used NTN bindings before? 

What are the pro's and con's of the binding? Are there any advantages other than putting them on faster than normal bindings?

I know you can put different compression cartridges in them, even if you find the right one, does the flex feel different? Does it take a while getting used to?

I know they cost a lot more, so I want to get a few opinions before I make up my mind


----------



## vdk03 (Dec 23, 2012)

Both Ski Stef and I use them. We just started telemarking last spring and have only used the NTN setup, so I can't really compare that well. I think that the nicest feature about them is that they will release if you have a nasty spill, whereas you're locked in with the old style. The other really nice feature about them is the way your boot mounts to the binding. Instead of the just your toe being locked in with the cable over your heel, the NTN setup locks in your toe and right behind the ball of your foot. Apparently this gives you much better edge control compared to the old style. There are different 'powertubes' that you can select from depending on if you want a softer or stiffer spring/flex. I haven't heard of anybody that's used them not liking them, Ski Stef and I each have about 20 days on them and have not had a single problem. If you're interested in demoing the setup AMR here in breckenridge has a nice selection for reasonable prices. The owner Dave Stillman is a really nice guy and is very knowledgeable regarding the telemark technology. They are the New Telemark Norm.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Dec 23, 2012)

Thanks for the info. I took up tele skiing last season as well, so I only feel like I am a strong intermediate at this point.

I want to say that 90% of the reason I want NTN's are since I'm looking for a touring setup as well, NTN's can double as ATs, so I don't have to buy another set of ski's. The other 10% being that regular telemark bindings are a pain to put on and off when you are getting on a gondola or tram. I'd imagine if I get good enough and start hitting up bowls and I lost a ski, regular bindings would be even harder to put on; I had a hard enough time putting my ski back on when I lost it on a groomed diamond due to the pitch.

I'll be back in Colorado next month, I might want to hit you up on that offer from the Breckenridge guy


----------



## vdk03 (Dec 23, 2012)

Ya, just send me a pm when you're coming to town. We haven't used them for AT purpose yet, but Santa is bringing skins so I imagine we will be out on them this week. The Scarpa TX Pro boots that we have are pretty light and come with a 'walk mode' switch, between the boots and the touring mode (just releases the spring pressure) on the bindings, I think it will make a pretty good AT setup.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Dec 23, 2012)

NTN bindings ($400) need NTN specific boots ($600-$700)!! I just shelled out $1,200 last season for boots, bindings and ski's. Boo!


----------



## skiNEwhere (Jan 4, 2013)

You know anything about this boot? Supposedly you can use it as an alpine boot as well, but I need to know more about it before I shell out $700!!! 

http://www.scarpa.com/scarpa/products/SKI/SKI_NTN/p_12203-500.2


----------



## ts01 (Jan 4, 2013)

That's a Scarpa TX Pro I think - full rundown on this and other NTN boots here: http://www.newtelemarkguide.com/wiki/NTN_Boots .  And much more NTN info elsewhere on that site, and at the motherlode for tele info: http://www.telemarktalk.com/phpBB/viewforum.php?f=1

Bottom line on your specific question: NTN boots can NOT be used as "alpine" boots, in the sense of using them in alpine bindings.  However, NTN boots with tech fittings like the TX Pro shown above and the 3-buckle Scarpa TX, can be used for AT skiing with Dynafit and compatible bindings (e.g., G3 Onyx, Plum, La Sportiva, etc.).  When used with tech bindings, the NTN boots require a "shim" or "puck" that extends behind the toepiece of the binding under the forefoot, to prevent bellows flex that could otherwise result in unnecessary release.  The Scarpa boots come with a removable piece that is compatible with Dynafits; on T-Tips users have stated it can come off while skiing.  G3 sells a shim for use with its Onyx tech binding that is attached permanently to the ski when the bindings are mounted.


----------



## ski stef (Jan 4, 2013)

skiNEwhere said:


> You know anything about this boot? Supposedly you can use it as an alpine boot as well, but I need to know more about it before I shell out $700!!!
> 
> http://www.scarpa.com/scarpa/products/SKI/SKI_NTN/p_12203-500.2



These are the boots I have and like ts01 mentioned they can not be used as alpine boots with alpine bindings.  However because the NTN bindings are secure I feel fairly comfortable making alpine turns when I am on this set up.  I have also been touring on the NTN set up since Christmas and have been extremely happy...I could use a lighter pair of skis.

As far as the price for those boots.. it is astronomical. I got a great deal at the end of last season on my whole set up from AMR in Breckenridge.  If you can wait that long I would suggest it.  I got those Scarpas last year and they were this years boots for a little extra but at least 40% off and was also sold 2 year old NTN bindings for a deeply discounted price.


----------



## David Metsky (Jan 4, 2013)

There are releaseable 75mm bindings as well, I ski on the Voile CRBs and have for years.  There's also the 7tms and maybe one other.  I think NTN is the future but I have too much invested in 75mm gear (boots and bindings) and NTN really doesn't work as well for lighter touring with the current boots/bindings.

There's also the problem of reliability, there have been many NTN failures in the field, especially with the first generation.  But I think those issues are being resolved as time goes on.


----------



## ts01 (Jan 4, 2013)

To be clear, I haven't yet drunk the kool-aid; like David M, I'm all set up on 75mm gear for now.  And I'm satisfied with the releasable 75mm bindings.  Was on CRBs several years, then switched over to 7tm.  But I found a pair of reasonably priced NTN boots last summer so I bought 'em for an AT setup, and will likely be switching over at some point.  

Here's a big picture overview from a much better skier than me who's used them for years: http://www.telemarktips.com/FS_NTNSchralp.html


----------

